# testing skype video



## JBroida (Dec 28, 2011)

If anyone has some time this afternoon, i would greatly appreciate some help. I want to test out my skype group video thing and i need some people to call (or call me) so i can see how it all works. Anyways, shoot me a PM or e-mail if you have time and are willing to help. I'm thinking somewhere around 2pm or 3pm PST.

(to the mods... please let me know if this needs to be moved to my section)


----------



## JBroida (Dec 28, 2011)

bump... i could really use some help on this... i want to make sure the video quality and sound quality are ok


----------



## maxim (Dec 28, 2011)

No one wants to talk to you Jon, they only want your knives :wink:


----------



## JBroida (Dec 28, 2011)

haha... i know. People tell me how scary i look in the videos all of the time.


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry, stuck at work all day, otherwise I would jump on.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 28, 2011)

no worries... i know i'm rushing on this a bit... just that we are going to be closed from tomorrow until the 2nd and i wont be at a place with great internet access... oh well... early next year i guess


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 28, 2011)

Awwww I'm free, but away from home.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 28, 2011)

seems like the quality is pretty solid (both audio and video), the autofocus works well, and i can move the camera around easily.... so far so good


----------



## TB_London (Dec 28, 2011)

I can get on Skype now if it helps, will be through the iPad app though as away from home.....
Let me know


----------



## JBroida (Dec 28, 2011)

i'd be curious to see how it works on the IPad if you have the time... JBroida on Skype


----------



## TB_London (Dec 28, 2011)

Trying now


----------



## JBroida (Dec 28, 2011)

perfect... thanks so much... glad to know it works well on an ipad too


----------



## TB_London (Dec 28, 2011)

Worked really well on the iPad, was surprised at how good the clarity was


----------



## Pabloz (Dec 29, 2011)

Jon,
Sorry I was late to the party....OVER. Please PM me when you want to run again....sometimes I don't get to things 'cause I'm at the grinder....you know...making cutting things.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 29, 2011)

no worries... i think we're good to go for now. Sara and i are heading up to yosemite until the 2nd (visiting my grandpa for new years)... when we get back i'll do some final tests and then get ready for the first online seminar thing


----------



## Pabloz (Dec 29, 2011)

10-4...just let me know...I think this is going to be a really cool project!!


----------

